# 2015 Wilier Zero 7



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is my Wilier Zero 7 finally all finished.

2015 Wilier Zero 7
2015 Campagnolo Super Record with Hyperon Ultra 2 Clincher
EE Brakes
3T Cockpit (still waiting on my seatpost)


----------



## AMG_Roadster (Sep 26, 2014)

Very cool. I have put in ~100 miles on my 2015 Zero.7. I am running Shimano Di2, with Campy Over Torque, brakes, cassette, chain, etc. I am using a 3T handle bars. Weighed in at 6.99Kg sans pedals. That is with heavy ass Flo 30 wheels. I could easily lose 400 grams with trimming and new wheels.

It is a fantastic bike. It might sound contradictory but I find it both more stable and more responsive. This is the best bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

AMG_Roadster said:


> Very cool. I have put in ~100 miles on my 2015 Zero.7. I am running Shimano Di2, with Campy Over Torque, brakes, cassette, chain, etc. I am using a 3T handle bars. Weighed in at 6.99Kg sans pedals. That is with heavy ass Flo 30 wheels. I could easily lose 400 grams with trimming and new wheels.
> 
> It is a fantastic bike. It might sound contradictory but I find it both more stable and more responsive. This is the best bike I have ever ridden.


Yes the 2015 version is much more stable and a little stiffer than the original 07. I am still trying to get my fit right on this bike. But for my setup as is with pedals and bottle cage came out to be 6.2kg since the hyperon wheels are clinchers.


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm curious. What adapter did you use to install the Campy cranks into the bottom bracket shell for the 07?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

dvizzoca said:


> I'm curious. What adapter did you use to install the Campy cranks into the bottom bracket shell for the 07?


If I am not mistaken, it should be the CAMPAGNOLO ULTRA-TORQUE BB386 BOTTOM BRACKET CUPS.


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

*Wilier 07 bottom bracket*



JimmyORCA said:


> If I am not mistaken, it should be the CAMPAGNOLO ULTRA-TORQUE BB386 BOTTOM BRACKET CUPS.


Are the Campy BB386 bottom bracket cups similar to the FSA BB386EVO CA Adapter?
I have a Wilier 2013 09 and have had some creaking from the FSA press fit adapters.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

dvizzoca said:


> Are the Campy BB386 bottom bracket cups similar to the FSA BB386EVO CA Adapter?
> I have a Wilier 2013 09 and have had some creaking from the FSA press fit adapters.


I had the FSA press fit on my first generation 07 and did not have any problems.


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll try switching over to the Campy BB386 cups.
Thanks


----------



## dvizzoca (Apr 8, 2003)

By much more stable, are you describing the shifting of balance from side to side when removing hands from the bars in pedaling or coasting?


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

That's a bike worth stealing


----------

